# emerald crab is a crap.....who said they are eating green hair algae???



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

..i literally feed them hand to mouth and they don't even want it.....too bad ...i bought three and have to move them to my small tank....otherwise they will continue ruining my main tank Corals 


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Any and all creatures are opportunistic feeders/eaters. If they have something else in the tank that they can eat....well...they will.

If you give them no other option then they will eat the bubble algae and GHA. I bought ten of them (yes 10) for a 50g and by the time they ate everything else other than the GHA they were huge!! Then after two weeks or so all that was left was the GHA. The ones that ate it lived for a really long time. The others that were picky of course didn't survive. 

Good luck catching the crabs!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I can absolutely confirm my emerald crabs eat green hair algae, bryopsis and bubble algae. But agree. Give them something else, they won't touch the algae.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for the reply......good to know....luckily. i catch three of them before they became hiding experts....now my Corals are quite happy....but my small tank have three of them.....good luck for coral and zoa in the tank.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

i bought 2 lawnmower blenny yesterday from big Al's......i literally saw them biting on GHA....question is ....do they need extra fish food or just feed on leftover ??? thanks for all reply...
i am quite rookie in SW

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to hear they're eating something. Right now you have a large amount of livestock readily available to eat that GHA, so I would cut back on feeding your tank to ensure they do eat the GHA. You could literally feed a small amount once a day or every other day for a week or so. Once you see the algae start to diminish then you could increase your feeding again.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Good to hear they're eating something. Right now you have a large amount of livestock readily available to eat that GHA, so I would cut back on feeding your tank to ensure they do eat the GHA. You could literally feed a small amount once a day or every other day for a week or so. Once you see the algae start to diminish then you could increase your feeding again.


thanks so much !!!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

a quick peek on my 30 G

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hi, what lights do you have over that tank?

For a beginner, your corals look pretty decent!


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you......it is par38 LED....18x3 w

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

